# Martial Arts in Petawawa



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2011)

I did a search but didn't find anything curret.  Also tried some old numbers but nothing really panned out.

Does anyone have any current info on Martial arts clubs in and around the Petawawa area?

I know MMA is pretty popular so I'm sure there are some of those clubs but also looking for traditional stuff.

Thanks


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Jul 2011)

Phonebook-Yellow Page's.
Base-Where-ever directory
Internet-martial/art's
All of the above inclusive.
All kidding aside. If you want 
it: Martial you will find it Grass
hopper.
Cheer's 
Scoty B


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Jul 2011)

We've came a long way since what you're probably used to Scoty 









Besides, all the really cool clubs AREN'T mentioned in the yellow pages!
i was looking for word of mouth info/personal experience.


----------



## Hurricane (13 Jul 2011)

Theres the MMA Gym in Pembroke. Other than that, I know of a few guys who do some grappling and ground fighting in the Field House at DDH some evenings. A guy I work with does Judo Classes, he was Top Masters Senior Heavyweight Champion of Canada, Hatashita int Bronze medalist and competed in the World Masters. If you want to get a hold of him his name is John and you can reach him at this email. jackiebraunisch1@sympatico.ca


----------



## ballz (13 Jul 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> We've came a long way since what you're probably used to Scoty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not expert but in my limited experience those are the ones you want to avoid...


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jul 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> I'm not expert but in my limited experience those are the ones you want to avoid...



I always found the ones that advertise the loudest were the most geared towards taking your money.  There was a Kung Fu and especially Taekwondo school in my town (TKD in general) that were like that.


----------



## Hurricane (15 Jul 2011)

They guys at DDH I believe train every night at 1900ish, John Braunish is a licenced Judo Instructor and charges I think like 10 bucks a lesson, just enough to cover the floor rental fees at the MMA Gym, also Tait Deschamps teaches Kick Boxing for $5 a lesson at twice a week at DDH when he isnt tasked otherwise with work.


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Jul 2011)

Grim,
Sorry mate, I was funnin with ya. My bad. your in Pet right?
There was some excellent club's there when I served 70's-80's
back in the day .Good pic heel to chin,,,last time that was tried
on me I ducked palmed straight up into the nether region. Guy 
was squeakin for about a week. His gonad's were stuck in his 
throat. Anyway I'm sure you'll find some good club's to join. BTW
I'am 5th Dan Brazilian Jui-Jitsu,,5th Dan Tae-Kwon-Do,,5th Judo.
Golden glove's (Boxing). Oh forgot to mention 5th Shotokan (Karate)
Do... Anyway go for it. Rip er up. Palm Slap(side of leg's)Bow to you.
Obey your Sensei. Cheer's 
Scoty B


----------



## frank1515 (12 Aug 2011)

Captain Luc Fleurant is a TKD Instructor in Pembroke. He studied under Mr. Michel Demers, 6th Dan for a number of years before opening a school in Pembroke under Mr. Demers. His coordinates are

Demers Taekwon-do (Pembroke Branch)
Luc Fleurant, II Dan
628 Cedar Brae Dr.,
Pembroke, Ontario
K8A 8K1
(613) 635-4858
email: luc_fleurant@hotmail.com

I know Capt Fleurant on a personal basis, and he is very professional and knows what he's talking about. For a good workout, go check him out.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (12 Aug 2011)

There's also a Goju-Ryu dojo in the Rec plex, operated by Renshi (6th dan) Kyle Taylor


----------



## Kalista (16 May 2016)

Hello All,
Posted to Petawawa this summer and looking to find out what martial arts are available. I know of the two clubs that are run through the base gym but looking to see if there are any others. Specifically would like to get back into Filipino Martial Arts. Thanks in advance folks.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 May 2016)

There is Muay Tai, BJJ, and Japanese jiu jitsu all run out of DDH most nights in Petawawa.


----------

